# Sell icumsa 45 Sugar,Sunflower Oil,Palm Oil,Coffee Beans



## alex211 (Nov 6, 2013)

We is a one stop solution for all your Export/Import of products like Sugar, Edible Oils. We are also hoping to expand to other sectors in the near future. Our Products Listed Below:- Sunflower Oil Soyabean Oil Palm Oil Sugar Arabica Coffee Beans Long Grain white rice Please contact Us for more information on the price and packaging of your order: [email protected]


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I is a ten stop problem, my pro diction includes rice pudding , tinned milk , and angel delight ( Parmesan flavour ) . Order 12 tons get 12 tons free. Bring own bucket to carry .....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I cant help but read the OP post in an Ali G voice


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

This is priceless, I can't wait to see what the next bulk import offer is


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

c_squared said:


> This is priceless, I can't wait to see what the next bulk import offer is


Hopefully not Cherubs or MC2's........


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

c_squared said:


> This is priceless, I can't wait to see what the next bulk import offer is


No brainer - got to be Lavazza. Stay tuned.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

tick tock tick tock


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> No brainer - got to be Lavazza. Stay tuned.


Pods or pre ground ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Pods or pre ground ?


Put you down for half a ton of each then?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't bothered reading this as I get pi$$ed off with cheap ba$tards who want to use public forums for advertising, pay for it you cheap grrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhh -----Rant over

Ian


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm looking to open a errr.... gentlemans club and would be very interested in your palm oil

Would there be discount if I bought in IBC's ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> I'm looking to open a errr.... gentlemans club and would be very interested in your palm oil
> 
> Would there be discount if I bought in IBC's ?


Not on your Life Buoy


----------

